
Microsoft is permanently closing its retail stores - drocer88
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/26/microsoft-to-close-retail-stores.html
======
noizejoy
> “our product portfolio has evolved to largely digital offerings”

evolved to? And here I thought Microsoft was always a software company first?
Or is software not a digital offering?

------
vaibhavthevedi
It seems they are cutting down on a lot of services.

First came news of Mixer shutting down and then this.

